# Kimber Polymer Stainless???????



## racerman (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know why it is so hard to find info on the kimber polymer stainless. It is not the BP Ten series. Just had one given to me NIB and I can't really find any info on them on the web. Even the kimber archives don't say anything about this gun. The gun shoots as well as my stainless II but it is very picky about what it will eat. It hates Winch. White Box. Sure would like to find out more about it????


----------

